# BEST amature DSLR for under $1000?



## peresz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm into architecture, landscape, and really all kinds of photography, but I don't know squad about DSLR specifications though I learn really quickly and I'm quite efficient in Photoshop.
Photography is really just a hobby, though it could grow into something more for me, so I'm looking for the camera that has good functions with some professional abilities. Something that would also would work great for the night shoots with low light without flash is a plus.
After doing a bit of a research I found out that the Canon EOS Rebel XS is the optimal choice. Is this true, or should i consider something else like Nikon D80/90?


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 23, 2008)

You could get a 40D & a 50mm f/1.8 for that budget!  Of course with a 1.6 crop factor the resulting 80mm would be a bit tight indoors (although fast and with good low light  performance)...  and you would want a decent zoom within minutes.  Be advised the nifty fifty can be tough to focus at wider apertures.

So I'm kinda messing with ya here, although excellent condition used 40D's can be had with decent lenses off Craigs for example, so if you want room to grow and 6 fps shooting, exposure bracketing and such then consider finding a loved used model. The market is hot right now with so many people getting newer models.

I sold my 40D with the 17-85mm kit lens for $1,000 about 2 months ago. Perfect condition, just over 4K actuations - never even had to wet clean the sensor.

If you have smaller hands the Rebel may suite your needs, but most love the feel of a semi-pro unit.

-Shea


----------



## epp_b (Dec 23, 2008)

Between Canon and Nikon, choose whatever fits your hands best and is easiest for you to manage the controls.  Other than that, there's not much between them.  From a little personal experience, the D90 is a definite improvement over the models it replaces, incorporating a number of Nikon's high-end features.

Nikon has four classes of DSLRs...
 - Entry Level: D40, D60
 - Mid Level: D80, D90
 - Pro DX: D200, D300
 - Pro FX: D700, D3

Canon has three...
 - Entry level: XTi, XS, XSi
 - Mid/Pro crop frame: 40D, 50D
 - Pro full frame: 5D, 1D

Canon's three lines coincide approximately with Nikon's top three lines.


----------



## peresz (Dec 23, 2008)

Is 40D in some way "better" then rebel XS or XSi?
I found this chart, but the characteristics are about the same...


----------



## epp_b (Dec 23, 2008)

The 40D is a step up in terms of features and build quality.  It has a larger pentaprism viewfinder will make a noticeable difference in shooting, it uses of CF cards for faster write performance and I think it has more dedicated controls.  It is also built of a much better feeling material.  The entry-level Canons are made of a smooth, cheap-feeling plastic whereas the 40D uses a more rugged and textured plastic, similar to the material even the cheapest Nikons use.

That said, it is an older generation camera than the XS and XSi.  For all I know, the XS and XSi may perform better overall.

Personally, I find Nikons much easier to hold, because I don't have the gorilla hands that Canon seems to design their cameras for.


----------



## peresz (Dec 24, 2008)

So if i were to choose between XSi and D90, which one would be the best out of these deals:

Canon EOS Rebel XSi (a.k.a. 450D) SLR Digital Camera Kit  with 18-55mm IS Lens & 55-250mm IS Lens 
*for $ 789.95*

Nikon - D-90 12.3 MEGAPIXEL DX FORMAT DIGITAL SLR CAMERA BODY _with_ Nikon - AF-S DX 18-55MM F/3.5-5.6G VR (VIBRATION REDUCTION) ZOOM LENS FOR DIGITAL SLRS (52MM) - FACTORY REFURB  
*for $969.98*

Nikon D90 DX-Format Digital SLR Camera Body & Free 8G SD Card _with_ Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX Nikkor Zoom Lens, w/ Nikon 5-Year USA Warranty
*for  $994.91*


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 24, 2008)

Since I have gorilla hands :lmao: I best kept my mouth full of bananas...  so I'm now signing to you :thumbup::

U seem like the kinda person who will outgrow the kits lens, and start looking for faster sharper glass inside 6 months. Physic gorilla has spoken.

<-- beats chest and hobbles back to cave. 

-Shea


----------



## pez (Dec 24, 2008)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Digital-Reduction-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B0015GEJZ0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1230162217&sr=1-4"]Or you could get one of these..[/ame] :razz:


----------



## Prophet (Dec 24, 2008)

XSi and the D90 are two different teir cameras.

I hate to say this, but use the search forum. This question has been asked multiple times. I would buy something at your level. Are you a beginner? D40 or Xs or XSi. Have you used a film SLR or a DSLR before? If you've used them moderatly, go with a D90 or a 40D. Most of your money is going to be spent on finding the right glass for what you want to shoot. I hear it also depends on what u want to shoot. Canon and Nikon are better in other areas vs. each other.

-JD-


----------



## Gomes (Dec 24, 2008)

id go with a d40 and the "stock" lens. Use that for a while, see what you want to improve on (speed, range etc) and buy the lens that is best suited for what you are doing. The lens is just as important (if not more) than the camera.


----------



## peresz (Dec 24, 2008)

hmm, D40 doesn't have Live view option. I guess its not that important, but can be quite useful in some situations..


----------



## epp_b (Dec 24, 2008)

> hmm, D40 doesn't have Live view option. I guess its not that important, but can be quite useful in some situations..


I would never consider LV to be a deciding point for a DSLR.  It defeats the whole purpose of actually looking through the lens in real time.


----------



## reg (Dec 25, 2008)

No, no, no, you've all gotten it wrong...(Now with moar live viewz)

Or a used E-510 body with 14-54 and 50-200, now that's a high quality, great optic kit for a grand. Yes, I just plugged the gear in my sig, but I wouldn't sell it for NUTHIN'!

And if you ever upgrade to the E-3, with those lenses it's all 100% water and dust proof.


----------



## Wynner3 (Dec 26, 2008)

I decided that my next camera will be a Nikon D40 but a camera that kept coming up during my research was the Pentax K200D. If best buy carried it, where I have a few gift cards, I would be getting that instead. The pentax has AF built into the camera body and just seems like a great entry level dslr camera overall.

By the way, have you held the cameras in your hands? Have you been to an electronics or camera store and fired off a few shots or seen the cameras turned on? I was sold after playing around with the Nikon D40, D60, and Canon XS. Spend time with it in your hands, get a feel for the cameras.


----------



## peresz (Dec 26, 2008)

i did tried them out. And for some unknown reasons i want the D90, but its feels a bit to bulky in my hands, and the AF button is kinda high and hard to reach, though I liked that the function scroll wheel is on the left side which is easier to reach. On the other hand, Xsi is much smaller and a bit liter, and the price is much better for it, even with 2sets of lenses. But then again, Nikon has all of those awesome features...


----------



## fwellers (Dec 27, 2008)

peresz said:


> i did tried them out. And for some unknown reasons i want the D90, but its feels a bit to bulky in my hands, and the AF button is kinda high and hard to reach, though I liked that the function scroll wheel is on the left side which is easier to reach. On the other hand, Xsi is much smaller and a bit liter, and the price is much better for it, even with 2sets of lenses. But then again, Nikon has all of those awesome features...



I'm pretty sure I've seen some nice pics taken with the Canon Xsi kit. You should search on that for a while, see if you like what it can do in the proper hands.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not a dSLR user, but I have seen images from nearly all the cameras posted here as well as from friends elsewhere.

I have seen absolute stunning images from the D40 and EOS 350 (that's the XTi, right?)  I've also seen some atrocious images from higher end cameras.  It works the other way as well.

I would say it all comes down to what it feels like and what features it has.  The camera body has nothing to do with the quality of the shot unless a particular feature is needed.


----------



## benrock (Dec 27, 2008)

just paid $1035 for a new in the box canon 50d with efs is 17-85 lens , good deal or no ? 

was going to go with the xsi but with tax it was almost $800 so for $200 more i got a whole lot more camera


----------



## epp_b (Dec 27, 2008)

^ Sounds like a good deal to me, where did you get it?


----------



## benrock (Dec 27, 2008)

a canada shop , seem they sell alot of there cameras chaper


----------



## epp_b (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, you paid that in Canadian dollars?  Good deal, indeed.


----------



## peresz (Dec 27, 2008)

k, so i went to the store today, and was ready o buy D90 or Rebel, buy they were out of 90, but had canon. The guy who was selling though recommended Sony Alpha A350, over Rebel because it has in body image stabilization, better live view, better colors and white balance, but he did prefer D90 over both...so should I go with sony over canon if I dont get the nikon?

and yes, yes I know after all of the research i've learned that its all about the lenses if anything and not the body, but still its good to know that you got best possible product after all...


----------



## peresz (Dec 30, 2008)

so after all the intense research i think im gonna go with D90 18-105 lens kit...


----------



## NateS (Dec 30, 2008)

peresz said:


> i did tried them out. And for some unknown reasons i want the D90, but its feels a bit to bulky in my hands, and the AF button is kinda high and hard to reach, though I liked that the function scroll wheel is on the left side which is easier to reach. On the other hand, Xsi is much smaller and a bit liter, and the price is much better for it, even with 2sets of lenses. But then again, Nikon has all of those awesome features...



D90 is a completely different class of camera than the Xsi.  The high ISO performance (for your low light w/ no flash shooting) is very good on the D90 and is hard to beat in it's price range.  Sounds to me that based on all your needs the D90 is the way to go.

Also, the D90 is so easy to change settings on the fly.  Changing ISO, white balance, quality, focus point, etc..... take about 2 seconds (literally) with the D80/D90.  This is a huge selling point in my opinion.


----------



## peresz (Jan 2, 2009)

so i finally did it! got D90(w/18-105), BUT...now that i have it, it kinda feels heavy, especially the lens. one of the reasons i picked it over XSi was that it had better grip, and better abilities. and now im not sure what to do... should i return it and get a body with light 18-55 lens, or just get a canon, that is smaller but with less functions...?


----------



## epp_b (Jan 2, 2009)

The D90 really isn't heavy at all.  Try holding a Canon 40D and you'll see what I mean.

I think you will be happy with the 18-105.  It's a nice midrange with a reasonable long end.  The autofocus is also much nicer than the 18-55.

The D90 also has nice semi-dedicated controls for ISO/WB/QUAL.


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't worry about it being heavy, you'll get used to it. I have tiny hands and I love heavier cameras, which was one of the reasons I bought the D70S and sold my D40.

The D90 is an awesome camera, much better than the XSI or the Sony Alpha. The 18-105 is also a good lens, but if you're going to sell it I recommend saving up for a Sigma 18-50 F2.8. It has near professional quality at only $100-200 more than the 18-105. Be thankful, its a great camera to begin with and a great camera to grow into. Unless you were willing to buy a D200 or D300, I couldn't recommend a better camera.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2009)

peresz said:


> so i finally did it! got D90(w/18-105), BUT...now that i have it, it kinda feels heavy, especially the lens...?


 


epp_b said:


> The D90 really isn't heavy at all. Try holding a Canon 40D and you'll see what I mean.


 

Nahh...... try a D300, gripped w/ 8x AA batteries, 70-200mm f/2.8 & a SB-800 on top..... Now that's a knife!


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 2, 2009)

Prophet said:


> I hate to say this, but use the search forum. This question has been asked multiple times.



+1


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jan 2, 2009)

epp_b said:


> The D90 really isn't heavy at all.  Try holding a Canon 40D and you'll see what I mean.


 Today, I carried my EOS 40D with 17-55 f/2.8 IS lens and 580EX II flash mounted all around the auto auction.  The flash adds a lot of weight.


----------



## Joves (Jan 2, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Nahh...... try a D300, gripped w/ 8x AA batteries, 70-200mm f/2.8 & a SB-800 on top..... Now that's a knife!


Yeah pretty much! Or like me when Im shooting wildlife and, holding my 80-400 with the grip.


----------



## peresz (Jan 3, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Don't worry about it being heavy, you'll get used to it. I have tiny hands and I love heavier cameras, which was one of the reasons I bought the D70S and sold my D40.
> 
> The D90 is an awesome camera, much better than the XSI or the Sony Alpha. The 18-105 is also a good lens, but if you're going to sell it I recommend saving up for a Sigma 18-50 F2.8. It has near professional quality at only $100-200 more than the 18-105. Be thankful, its a great camera to begin with and a great camera to grow into. Unless you were willing to buy a D200 or D300, I couldn't recommend a better camera.



Sigma 18-50 F2.8 look pretty good. Is there anything in them better then in regular Nikon lenses of the same range


----------



## TJ K (Jan 3, 2009)

Great choice on camera I was in the same situation and got the d90 as well. Don't really worry about the weight when you really start getting into serious things like possibly wildlife you will need much bigger and heavier lenses I believe the 18-105 weighs less than a pound. Happy shooting.


----------

